# The Nine Gates of Sasillios



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

This is something a little different from the RPs I usually make...this time you make your own race and characters within our own fantasy setting. Inspired by the likes of the Elder scrolls and Dragon Age games, as well as our sacred Warhammer Fantasy, this RP will be pretty dark, there are few limits to the depravities you're race can get up to.

_The lands of Sarsillios have entered a new age; an age of bloody war between the mortal races. Little do they know, the blood of the slain feeds an even greater evil that slumbers in a place most infernal. The Nine gates are now opening, having not done so for millennia; spilling Demons and damned souls into Sarsillios. Now locked in a deadly three way, the mortal races have two choices: Settle their differences, be put to the sword of an infernal hellspawn....or each other_

Creating your race (let your imagination loose here)

Race name: (Are you a type of human? Elf? Dwarf? Or something completely different? Think Elder Scrolls here)

Homeland/Nation: (Where do you come from? Is it a frozen wasteland? A barren waste? Open Steppes? Or perhaps you are nomads? Either describe it in brief)

Lifespan: (Are you short lived? Do you have millennia? Or does it vary from particular groups?)

Language: (Do you have a spoken language? Are you telepathic? Do you commune with body language)

Physical traits: (What do your race look like? Do you have any peculiar strengths, resistances and weaknesses? Is you're race descended from a dead one?)

Reputation: (Are you benevolent rulers? Religious fanatics? Or perhaps depraved warlords, hellbent on pillaging and burning? Are you masters of magic? The finest of horseman or sailors?)

Culture, society and religions: 

Technology: (are you primitives? Users of black powder?)

Magical ability: (Do your people openly embrace magic? Do you scorn it's use? Is it blasphemous? Please note: DON'T PLAY GOD HERE!!! :ireful2

Government: (Is your nation a Democracy, an Oligarchy, a Magocracy, a Monarchy or perhaps a fantasy variant of Communism?)

Diplomatic relations: (to be added later, feel free to message other players...make it interesting. Just add TBA)

Banner: (What does your people's flag look like? are they made of any specific materials? Do you even have a banner :grin: ?)

Then you have to make the leader of your race.

Name:

Age: 

Role:

Appearance:

Personality:

Weapon/s of choice:

Skills:

History:

Retinue:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Race Name: Kaldaari

Homeland/Nation: Kaldaasvart, a land of frozen steppes, ice-bound volcanoes and feral beasts.

Lifespan: Unexalted: 500 years Exalted: 1000's of years.

Language: Kaldaar, a mix of Icelandic and Mongolian

Physical traits: Brutal in appearance, the Kaldaari stand between 7ft5 and 8ft tall. Their tough, spiky, scaly skin is pearl white like the snows of their homeland, eyes like burning embers and black hair often grown long and braided. Their teeth are sharp, designed for penetrating and tearing the flesh of their prey, accompanied by clawed hands. In terms of shear physical strength, the Kaaldari can rip an ordinary man's head off with little difficulty, fire an arrow with greater force and their weapon strikes can potentially break bones behind armour and shields. Due to the extremes of their homeland, they have evolved a strong resistance to frost and the toxic fumes of the volcanoes. Such resistances have a price, since the Kaldaari are vulnerable to Demon-tainted attacks...though Kaldaari nature is anything but holy. Possessing the blood of dragons, the Kaldaari rarely suffer from conventional mortal ailments and...with enough focus, shoot jets of flame from their mouths. An exalted Kaldaari also develops horns, a sign of his favour from their gods and have been put to use as weapons and trophy racks. In terms of reproduction, the females give birth 5 offspring once every 50 years and each take up to 40 years to fully mature into adulthood.

Reputation: Feared worldwide, the Kaldaari are known as vicious raiders who live for glory, holy slaughter plus whatever ambition and desire guides their hearts. When raiding, they prefer to capture their victims alive; often for food, entertainment, slaves or some greater objective. They are also known for taking grotesque trophies such as skulls and flayed skins...or whatever they have a disturbing interest in. Kaldaari warbands have been known to hire themselves out to other peoples, often in exchange for gold and flesh. They're reputation isn't helped by the fact that they are fiercely skilled warriors, sailors and horsemen.

Culture, Society and Religion: A race brutal from it's very beginnings, the Kaldaari possess many customs that are considered extremely savage and gruesome. Firstly, they are tested from birth to see if they are strong. If the child is weak, they are left to die in the wilderness though redemption through survival is possible. Throughout their lives they are taught to fight for the good of the tribe and to appease the gods with the blood of their victims. Their religion could naturally be considered open except for two rules, kill well and die well. The most sacred place in all of Kaldaasvart is the Surt-Altai mountains, the largest chain of Volcanoes in the land; pilgrimages are common and are undertaken. Cowardice is often punished severely, the accused is either forced into a volcanic crater, left to die in a blizzard, keelhauled when at sea or sentenced to scaphism in much warmer climates. When in it comes to killing, Kaldaari do not care how it is done, however close combat kills are more favourable. A large emphasis on horsemanship is also important, the Kaldaari require them to travel throughout Kaldaasvart's frozen wastes and even moreso for getting to battle as quickly as possible. Their horses are large, such is the result of carrying beings that are very heavy without their arnour and boast a powerful kick when threatened. They only judge other races by two standards: Their martial prowess and the quality of their flesh. With only these two consistently in mind, any hatred a Kaldaari feels toward other races is often personal. Loyalty to one's Warlord is also crucial and to their clients by extention. Honour is key to their society, though such courtesies are extended to those who have earned their respect. When it comes to death, a warrior instantly goes to the side of their gods should they die in battle; anyone else is judged to see if they are worthy.

Most revered of their culture are the Exalted, the favoured of the Kaldaari gods are the finest of a tribe's warriors. As well as military matters, the Exalted are members of a tribe's Kurultai, the ruling council. Their horns are not the only blessing they recieve, for the Exalted recieve enhanced strength, speed and lifespans...among other things.

Technology: Kaldaari are infamous for their unique heavy armour, forged from the molten metals spewed from Kaldaasvart's volcanoes that can resist very heavy blows. The same goes for their cruel-looking weaponry and their warships. They do also build siege engines, used for see battles and heavily fortified targets but do not extend to blackpowder weapons, the only weapons they percieve as being dishonourable and make too much unnecessary noise.

Magical ability: Among the Kaldaari, magical ability is seen as a blessing from their gods, since those born with it have horns from the start. These individual's are then given over to the tribe's Shamans for their education. As well as elemental magic and necromancy, the Kaldaari make use of their own discipline, Svart-kvöl. The discipline revolves around the darkest experiences known to mortals. These spells tend to flay and disembowel their victims...among other horrifiying means to cause death. Kaldaari Shamans are also gifted with Framsýni (foresight), another blessing from their gods, giving them a major advantage when planning raids. Often they discern omens from animal entrails, scattered bones and the stars themselves.

Government: The tribes of the Kaldaari are each a combination of an oligarchy and magocracy, the Kurultai; formed of the Warlord himself, the Exalted and the oldest of a tribe's Shamans. 

Diplomatic relationships: TBA

Banner: The banner of the Esu'Vatarn is a relatively intact human skin, with dragons locked in eternal battle painted in blood.

Leader
Name: Yesugei Vaskjlar Crimsonblade, Warlord of the Esu'Vatarn tribe, favoured of Salakai, the Hound of Gjor'hasue.	

Age: 3500 years old

Role: Warlord

Appearance: Tall even for his race, Yesugei is a sight to behold. His pearlescent scaly skin has been scarred heavily over 3 millennia of warfare and possesses one ruby red eye and a blackened left eye. As a sign of his position, Yesugei has blood red horns, adorned with gruesome trophies. His long black hair is often braided and adorned with the skulls of children and small predatorial animals. He wears a suit of black Kaldaari armour, inlaid with gold, skull and precious gemstones, a horned helmet shaped into a dragon skull, with a red plume is also worn. Yesugei also wears a cloak of animal hides, for purposes of warmth and in between it and the armour lies coat of flayed human skin, stitched together from 3 adult men. His arms are adorned with tattoos, representing the tales of his life; each being inked in the blood of his opponents.

Personality: Brutal, ambitious and cunning are words that are understatements of Yesugei's personality. He will do whatever it takes to further his tribe's agenda...even through very questionable means (at least questionable by the standards of outsiders), The Warlord's temperament is like that of a sea serpent, striking at those who have angered him when they least expected. Yesugei is also extremely sadistic, revelling in watching the executions of his enemies and the torturing of prisoners. He greatly enjoys dark humour, especially when made at the expense of others, especially rivals and prisoners. Despite this, he is quite religious and always honours his pacts...at least until it leads to a direction he does not want to go. Yesugei's greatest ambition is to unite all of the Kaldaari tribes into one nation, it is best not to think any further of what happens if he accomplishes this.

Weapon/s of choice: Gaal'Kjarl and Sorltarir, an enchanted sword and hammer. Gaal'Kjarl scorches the victim's soul with dragonfires, whilst Sorltarir strikes with the force of a sea storm, crushing the enemy with little effort.

Skills: Millennia of warfare has taught Yesugei many lessons of how to deal with his enemies. To begin with, he is very skilled with his weapons, making him formidable opponent up close and personal. His tactical and stategic knowledge is great, though he favours striking hard and fast, then when they have penetrated the enemy's ranks does the slaughter truly begin. He also employs horse archers, in order to take out individuals that would pose a threat to the raiding part, followed by Exalted cavalry who take on the bulk of the forces and can adapt accordingly when required. A shrewd politician also, Yesugei employs whatever means it takes to achieve a goal; whether it is bribery, blackmail, threats or torture he will do it.

History: The youngest of twenty brothers and the only child of a fifth wife, Yesugei was believed to have been destined for the worst of his father's territories. That all changed when one-by-one, his brothers began to die. The 1st, Arsu'Jan was lost in a blizzard; the 2nd, Jirakul was keelhauled to death for cowardice whilst the last two were killed in battle. As a result, Yesugei would be the only one left to inherit his father's lands and wealth, all at the delicate age of 15. Many members of the Kurultai of Esu'Vatarn doubted the boy's leadership , for he had yet to prove himself in the fires of war. Yesugei's doubters were proved wrong when he spearheaded a strike on a rival tribe and ordered that they be absorbed into the Esu'Vatarn. These days, Yesugei has married 5 wives and is mobilising his plans to unite the Kaldaari tribes and travelling to other lands for more loot, slaves and plunder.

Retinue: All 48 members of the Kurultai (34 Exalted and 14 shamans)

Yeah I know my character is a bit rushed, but I guess that is what I'm in

Edit: Heres a map, it's a bit rough...but we have an idea of where this will be setting :biggrin:


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

one question is it conquest or traditional
omg why oh why is there so many good sounding rps recently i wish i could do all but i know that it would be biting off more than i can chew.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

I'd say it's a bit of both, there will be moments when you will need to retrieve artefacts, carry out individual tasks. Then there will be moments when you lead your armies in bloody conquest of your opponents. Hope that helps


----------

